# CSV with Ibasa rejected and Ibasa is not answering



## giampaolo spera (Oct 19, 2018)

Hello! My CSV Corporate General Manager Ibasa has been rejected because 

1)_The applicant is not in possession of the skills or qualifications_

2)_The applicant does not possess the necessary post qualification experience_

Now I have been certified by IBASA and I have almost 30 years of work experience as general manager and Ceo.

I have tried to contact IBASA by phone and email but since early October no answer. I can the numbers on their web site but no luck.

Does anybody know if IBASA stil exist and why they do not reply? I am a member and got certificate and CSV letter which were included in my application.

Can anyone help me to contact IBASA and to understand whats going on?

Thanks!!


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

giampaolo spera said:


> Hello! My CSV Corporate General Manager Ibasa has been rejected because
> 
> 1)_The applicant is not in possession of the skills or qualifications_
> 
> ...


Do you have a degree? They will not issue without a degree - At my former employer our Head of Operations got denied under the same category because she had a diploma despite having over 20 years experience. The Corporate General Manager critical skill is typically given through Institute of Directors Southern Africa, the Institute of Bankers or SAICA. IBASA might be able to help but I doubt this as I believe most of the occupations they represent are part of the list of the ones being cut from the new critical skills list in March.


----------

